# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  الدستور الأردني 2011

## الوسادة

*من : بهاء نجم الدين الطوالبة

فيما يلي التعديلات الدستورية المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لمراجعة الدستور : .


الفصل الاول
الدولة ونظام الحكم فيها

المادة كما وردت في الدستور الحالي
المادة 1:
المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية دولة عربية مستقلة ذات سيادة ملكها لا يتجزأ ولا ينزل عن شيء منه، والشعب الاردني جزء من الأمة العربية ونظام الحكم فيها نيابي ملكي وراثي.
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 1:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي
المادة: 2
الإسلام دين الدولة واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية
المادة 2:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الاردني
المادة 3:
مدينة عمان عاصمة المملكة ويجوز نقلها إلى مكان آخر بقانون خاص
المادة 3:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الاردني
المادة 4:
تكون الراية الأردنية على الشكل والمقاييس التالية: طولها ضعف عرضها وتقسم أفقيا إلى ثلاث قطع متساوية متوازية، , العليا منها سوداء والوسطى بيضاء والسفلى خضراء، يوضع عليها من الناحية السارية مثلث قائم احمر قاعدته مساوية لعرض الراية وارتفاعه مساو لنصف طولها وفي هذا المثلث كوكب ابيض سباعي الاشعة مساحته، مما يمكن ان تستوعبه دائرة قطرها واحد من اربعة عشر من طول الراية وهو موضوع بحيث يكون وسطه عند نقطة تقاطع الخطوط بين زوايا المثلث وبحيث يكون المحور المار من احد الرؤوس موازياً لقاعدة هذا المثلث.
المادة 4:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الاردني

الفصل الثاني
حقوق الاردنيين وواجباتهم

المادة 5:
الجنسية الاردنية تحدد بقانون
المادة 5:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الاردني
المادة 6:
1- الاردنيون امام القانون سواء لا تمييز بينهم في الحقوق والواجبات وان اختلفوا في العرق او اللغة او الدين.
2- تكفل الدولة العمل والتعليم ضمن حدود امكانياتها وتكفل الطمأنينة وتكافؤ الفرص لجميع الاردنيين.
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 6:
1- الاردنيون امام القانون سواء لا تمييز بينهم في الحقوق والواجبات وان اختلفوا في العرق او اللغة او الدين او الجنس.
2- الدفاع عن الوطن وأرضه ووحدة شعبه والحفاظ على السلم الاجتماعي واجب مقدس على كل اردني.
3- تكفل الدولة العمل والتعليم ضمن حدود امكانياتها وتكفل الطمأنينة وتكافؤ الفرص لجميع الاردنيين.
4- الاسرة اساس المجتمع قوامها الدين والاخلاق وحب الوطن، يحفظ القانون كيانها الشرعي ويقوي اواصرها وقيمها ويحمي في ظلها الامومة والطفولة ويرعى النشء وذوي الاعاقات ويحميهم من الاستغلال.
المادة كما وردت في الدستور الحالي
المادة 7:
الحرية الشخصية مصونة
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 7:
1- الحرية الشخصية مصونة
2- كل اعتداء على الحقوق والحريات العامة او حرمة الحياة الخاصة للاردنيين جريمة يعاقب عليها القانون.
المادة كما وردت في الدستور الحالي
المادة 8:
لا يجوز ان يوقف احد او يحبس الا وفق احكام القانون.
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 8:
1- لا يجوز ان يقبض على احد او يحبس او يوقف او تقيد حريته او يمنع من التنقل الا وفق احكام القانون.
2- كل شخص يقبض عليه او يحبس او تقيد حريته تجب معاملته بما يحفظ عليه كرامة الانسان، ولا يجوز ايذاؤه بدنيا او معنوياً كما لا يجوز حجزه في غير الاماكن الخاضعة للقوانين الصادرة بتنظيم السجون، وكل قول يصدر عن أي شخص تحت وطأة أي شيء مما تقدم او التهديد بشيء منه يهدد ولا يعول عليه.
المادة كما وردت في الدستور الحالي
المادة 9:
1-لا يجوز إبعاد أردني من ديار المملكة.
2- لا يجوز ان يحظر على اردني الاقامة في جهة ما ولا ان يلزم بالاقامة في مكان معين الا في الاحوال المبينة في القانون.
المادة 9:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الاردني.
المادة كما وردت في الدستور
المادة 10:
للمساكن حرمة فلا يجوز دخولها الا في الاحوال المبينة في القانون، وبالكيفية المنصوص عليها فيه.
المادة 10:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي
المادة كما وردت في الدستور
المادة 11:
لا يستملك ملك احد الا للمنفعة العامة وفي مقابل تعويض عادل حسبما يعين في القانون.
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 11:
لا يستملك ملك احد ولا أي جزء منه الا للمنفعة العامة وفي مقابل تعويض عادل حسبما يعين في القانون.
المادة 12:
لا تفرض قروض جبرية ولا تصادر امول منقولة او غير منقولة الا بمقتضى القانون.
المادة 12:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي
المادة 13:
لا يفرض التشغيل الالزامي على أحد غير أنه يجوز بمقتضى القانون فرض شغل او خدمة على أي شخص:
1- في حالة اضطرارية كحالة الحرب، او عند وقوع خطر عام، او حريق او طوفان، او مجاعة او زلزال، او مرض وبائي شديد للانسان او الحيوان او آفات حيوانية او حشرية او نباتية، او أية آفات اخرى مثلها في اية ظروف اخرى قد تعرض سلامة جميع السكان او بعضهم إلى خطر.
2- بنتيجة الحكم عليه من محكمة، على ان يؤدي ذلك العمل او الخدمة تحت اشراف سلطة رسمية، وان لا يؤجر الشخص المحكوم عليه إلى اشخاص او شركات او جمعيات او اية هيئة عامة او يوضع تحت تصرفها.
المادة 13:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الاردني.
المادة 14:
تحمي الدولة حرية القيام بشعائر الاديان طبقاً للعادات المرعية في المملكة ما لم تكن مخلة بالنظام العام او منافية للآداب.
المادة 14:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الاردني.
المادة كما وردت في الدستور
المادة 15:
1- تكفل الدولة حرية الرأي، ولكل اردني ان يعرب بحرية عن رأيه بالقول والكتابة والتصوير وسائر وسائل التعبير بشرط ان لا يتجاوز حدود القانون.
2- الصحافة والطباعة حرتان ضمن حدود القانون.
3- لا يجوز تعطيل الصحف ولا الغاء امتيازها الا وفق احكام القانون.
4- يجوز في حالة اعلان الاحكام العرفية او الطوارئ ان يفرض القانون على الصحف والنشرات والمؤلفات والاذاعة رقابة محدودة في الامور التي تتصل بالسلامة العامة واغراض الدفاع الوطني.
5- ينظم القانون اسلوب المراقبة على موارد الصحف.
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 15:
1- تكفل الدولة حرية الرأي ولكل اردني ان يعبر عن رأيه بحرية القول والكتابة والتصوير وسائر وسائل التعبير بشرط ان لا يتجاوز حدود القانون.
2- تكفل الدولة للمواطنين حرية البحث العلمي والابداع الادبي والفني والثقافي بما لا يخالف النظام العام والآداب العامة.
3- حرية الصحافة والطباعة والنشر ووسائل الاعلام مكفولة ضمن حدود القانون.
4- لا يجوز تعطيل الصحف ولا الغاء امتيازها الا وفق احكام القانون.
5- يجوز في حالة اعلان الاحكام العرفية او الطوارئ ان يفرض القانون على الصحف والنشرات والمؤلفات والاذاعة ووسائل الاتصال رقابة محدودة في الامور التي تتصل بالسلامة العامة واغراض الدفاع الوطني.
6- ينظم القانون اسلوب المراقبة على موارد الصحف.
المادة 16:
1- للاردنيين حق الاجتماع ضمن حدود القانون.
2- للاردنيين الحق في تأليف الجمعيات والاحزاب السياسية على ان تكون غايتها مشروعة ووسائلها سلمية وذات نظم لا تخالف احكام الدستور.
3- ينظم القانون طريقة تأليف الجمعيات والاحزاب السياسية ومراقبة موارده.
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 16:
1- للاردنيين حق الاجتماع ضمن حدود القانون.
2- للاردنيين الحق في تأليف الجمعيات والنقابات والاحزاب السياسية على ان تكون غايتها مشروعة ووسائلها سلمية وذات نظم لا تخالف احكام الدستور.
3- ينظم القانون طريقة تأليف الجمعيات والاحزاب السياسية ومراقبة مواردها.
المادة 17:
للاردنيين الحق في مخاطبة السلطات العامة فيما ينوبهم من امور شخصية او فيما له صلة بالشؤون العامة بالكيفية والشروط التي يعينها القانون.
المادة 17:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الاردني.
المادة 18:
تعتبر جميع المراسلات البريدية والبرقية والمخاطبات الهاتفية سرية فلا تخضع للمراقبة او التوقيف الا في الاحوال المعينة في القانون.
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 18:
تعتبر جميع المراسلات البريدية والبرقية والمخاطبات الهاتفية وغيرها من وسائل الاتصال سرية لا تخضع للمراقبة او التوقيف او المصادرة الا بأمر قضائي وفق احكام القانون.
المادة 19:
يحق للجماعات تأسيس مدارسها والقيام عليها لتعليم افرادها على ان تراعي الاحكام العامة المنصوص عليها في القانون وتخضع لرقابة الحكومة في برامجها وتوجيهها.
المادة 19:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الاردني.
المادة كما وردت في الدستور الحالي

المادة 20:
التعليم الابتدائي الزامي للاردنيين وهو مجاني في مدارس الحكومة
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 20:
التعليم الاساسي الزامي للاردنيين وهو مجاني في مدارس الحكومة.
المادة 21:
1- لا يسلم اللاجئون السياسيون بسبب مبادئهم السياسية او دفاعهم عن الحرية.
2- تحدد الاتفاقات الدولية والقوانين اصول تسليم المجرمين العاديين.
المادة 21:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الاردني
المادة 22:
1- لكل اردني حق في تولي المناصب العامة بالشروط المعينة بالقوانين او الانظمة.
2- التعيين للوظائف العامة من دائمة ومؤقتة في الدولة والادارات الملحقة بها وبالبلديات يكون على اساس الكفاءات والمؤهلات.
المادة 22:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الاردني
المادة 23:
1- العمل حق لجميع المواطنين وعلى الدولة ان توفره للاردنيين بتوجيه الاقتصاد الوطني والنهوض به.
2- تحمي الدولة العمل وتضع له تشريعاً يقوم على المبادئ الآتية:
أ- اعطاء العامل اجراً يتناسب مع كمية عمله وكيفيته.
ب- تحديد ساعات العمل الاسبوعية ومنح العمال ايام راحة اسبوعية وسنوية مع الاجر.
جـ- تقرير تعويض خاص للعمال المعيلين، وفي احوال التسريح والمرض والعجز والطوارئ الناشئة عن العمل.
د- تعيين الشروط الخاصة بعمل النساء والاحداث.
هـ- خضوع المعامل للقواعد الصحية.
و- تنظيم نقابي حر ضمن حدود القانون.
المادة 23:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.

الفصل الثالث
السلطات – احكام عامة

المادة 24:
1- الأمة مصدر السلطات.
2- تمارس الأمة سلطاتها على الوجه المبين في هذا الدستور.
الفصل الثالث: السلطات – احكام عامة
المادة 24:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي
المادة 25:
تناط السلطة التشريعية بمجلس الامة والملك ويتألف مجلس الأمة من مجلسي الأعيان والنواب.
المادة 25:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 26:
تناط السلطة التنفيذية بالملك ويتولاها بواسطة وزرائه وفق احكام هذا الدستور.
المادة 26:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة كما وردت في الدستور الحالي
المادة 27:
السلطة القضائية تتولاها المحاكم على اختلاف انواعها ودرجاتها وتصدر جميع الاحكام وفق القانون باسم الملك.
المادة 27:
السلطة القضائية مستقلة تتولاها المحاكم على اختلاف انواعها ودرجاتها وتصدر جميع الاحكام وفق القانون باسم الملك.
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور

القسم الاول: الملك وحقوقه:
المادة 28:
عرش المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية وراثي في اسرة الملك عبدالله بن الحسين ، وتكون وراثة العرش في الذكور من اولاد الظهور وفق الاحكام التالية:
أ- تنتقل ولاية الملك من صاحب العرش إلى أكبرابنائه سناً ثم إلى أكبرأبناء ذلك الابن الاكبر، وهكذا طبقة بعد طبقة، واذا توفى أكبرالأبناء قبل ان ينتقل اليه الملك كانت الولاية إلى أكبرابنائه ولو كان للمتوفى اخوة، على انه يجوز للملك ان يختار احد اخوته الذكور ولياً للعهد وفي هذه الحالة تنتقل ولاية الملك من صاحب العرش اليه.
ب- اذا لم يكن لمن له ولاية الملك عقب تنتقل إلى أكبراخوته واذا لم يكن له اخوة فالى أكبرأبناء أكبراخوته فان لم يكن لاكبر اخوته ابن فالى أكبرأبناء اخوته الآخرين بحسب ترتيب سن الاخوة.
ج- في حالة فقدان الاخوة وأبناء الاخوة تنتقل ولاية الملك إلى الاعمام وذريتهم على الترتيب المعين في الفقرة (ب).
د- واذا توفي آخر ملك بدون وارث على نحو ما ذكر يرجع الملك إلى من يختاره مجلس الامة من سلالة مؤسس النهضة العربية المغفور له الملك حسين بن علي.
هـ- يشترط فيمن يتولى الملك ان يكون مسلماً عاقلاً مولوداً من زوجة شرعية ومن ابوين مسلمين.
و- لا يعتلي العرش احد ممن استثنوا بارادة ملكية من الوراثة بسبب عدم لياقتهم، ولا يشمل هذا الاستثناء اعقاب ذلك الشخص. ويشترط في هذه الارادة ان تكون موقعاً عليها من رئيس الوزراء واربعة وزراء على الاقل بينهم وزيرا الداخلية والعدلية.
ز- يبلغ الملك سن الرشد متى أتم ثماني عشرة سنة قمرية من عمره، فاذا انتقل العرش إلى من هو دون هذه السن يمارس صلاحيات الملك الوصي او مجلس الوصاية الذي يكون قد عين بارادة ملكية سامية صادرة من الجالس على العرش، واذا توفي دون ان يوصي يقوم مجلس الوزراء بتعيين الوصي او مجلس الوصاية.
ح- اذا اصبح الملك غير قادر على تولي سلطته بسبب مرضه فيمارس صلاحياته نائب او هيئة نيابة ويعين النائب او هيئة النيابة بإرادة ملكية وعندما يكون الملك غير قادر على اجراء هذا التعيين يقوم به مجلس الوزراء.
ط- اذا اعتزم الملك مغادرة البلاد فيعين قبل مغادرته بإرادة ملكية نائباً او هيئة نيابة لممارسة صلاحياته مدة غيابه وعلى النائب او هيئة النيابة ان تراعي اية شروط قد تشتمل عليها تلك الارادة واذا امتد غياب الملك اكثر من اربعة اشهر ولم يكن مجلس الامة مجتمعاً يدعى حالاً إلى الاجتماع لينظر في الامر.
ي- قبل ان يتولى الوصي او النائب او عضو مجلس الوصاية او هيئة النيابة عمله يقسم اليمين المنصوص عليها في المادة (29) من هذا الدستور امام مجلس الوزراء.
ك- اذا توفي الوصي او النائب او احد اعضاء مجلس الوصاية او هيئة النيابة او اصبح غير قادر على القيام بمهام وظيفته فيعين مجلس الوزراء شخصاً لائقاً ليقوم مقامه.
ل- يشترط ان لا تكون سن الوصي او نائب الملك او احد اعضاء مجلس الوصاية او هيئة النيابة اقل من (30) سنة قمرية غير أنه يجوز تعيين احد الذكور من اقرباء الملك اذا كان قد اكمل ثماني عشرة سنة قمرية من عمره.
م- اذا تعذر الحكم على من له ولاية الملك بسبب مرض عقلي فعلى مجلس الوزراء بعد التثبت من ذلك ان يدعو مجلس الامة في الحال إلى الاجتماع، فاذا ثبت قيام ذلك المرض بصورة قاطعة قرر مجلس الامة انتهاء ولاية ملكة فتنتقل إلى صاحب الحق فيها من بعده وفق احكام الدستور واذا كان عندئذ مجلس النواب منحلاً أو انتهت مدته ولم يتم انتخاب المجلس الجديد فيدعى إلى الاجتماع لهذا الغرض مجلس النواب السابق.

الفصل الرابع
السلطة التنفيذية

القسم الاول: الملك وحقوقه
المادة 28:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي

المادة 29:
يقسم الملك اثر تبوئه العرش امام مجلس الامة الذي يلتئم برئاسة رئيس مجلس الأعيان ان يحافظ على الدستور وان يخلص للأمة.
المادة 29:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 30:
الملك هو رأس الدولة وهو مصون من كل تبعة ومسؤولية.
المادة 30:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 31:
الملك يصدق على القوانين ويصدرها ويأمر بوضع الانظمة اللازمة لتنفيذها بشرط ان لا يتضمن ما يخالف احكامها.
المادة 31:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 32:
الملك هو القائد الاعلى للقوات البرية والبحرية والجوية.
المادة 32:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 33:
1- الملك هو الذي يعلن الحرب ويعقد الصلح ويبرم المعاهدات والاتفاقات.
2- المعاهدات والاتفاقات التي يترتب عليها تحميل خزانة الدولة شيئاً من النفقات او مساس في حقوق الاردنيين العامة او الخاصة لا تكون نافذة الا اذا وافق عليها مجلس الامة، ولا يجوز في أي حال ان تكون الشرطة السرية في معاهدة او اتفاق ما مناقضة للشروط العلنية.

المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 33:
1-الملك هو الذي يعلن الحرب ويعقد الصلح ويبرم المعاهدات.
2- معاهدات الصلح والتحالف والتاجرة والملاحة والمعاهدات الاخرى التي يترتب عليها تعديل في اراضي الدولة او نقص في حقوق سيادتها او تحميل خزانتها شيئاً من النفقات او مساس بحقوق الاردنيين العامة او الخاصة لا تكون نافذة الا اذا وافق عليها مجلس الأمة ولا يجوز في أي حال ان تكون الشروط السرية في معاهدة ما مناقضة للشروط العلنية.

المادة 34:
1- الملك هو الذي يصدر الاوامر باجراء الانتخابات لمجلس النواب وفق احكام القانون.
2- الملك يدعو مجلس الامة إلى الاجتماع ويفتتحه ويؤجله ويفضه وفق احكام الدستور.
3- للملك ان يحل مجلس النواب.
4- للملك ان يحل مجلس الأعيان او يعفي احد اعضائه من العضوية.
المادة 34:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 35:
الملك يعين رئيس الوزراء ويقيله ويقبل استقالته ويعين الوزراء ويقيلهم ويقبل استقالتهم بناء على تنسيب رئيس الوزراء.
المادة 35:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 36:
الملك يعين اعضاء مجلس الأعيان ويعين من بينهم رئيس مجلس الأعيان ويقبل استقالتهم.
المادة 36:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 37:
1- الملك ينشئ ويمنح ويسترد الرتب المدنية والعسكرية والأوسمة وألقاب الشرف الاخرى وله ان يفوض هذه السلطة إلى غيره بقانون خاص.
2- تضرب العملة باسم الملك تنفيذاً للقانون.
المادة 37:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 38:
للملك حق العفو الخاص وتخفيض العقوبة، واما العفو العام فيقرر بقانون خاص.
المادة 38:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 39:
لا ينفذ حكم الاعدام الا بعد تصديق الملك وكل حكم من هذا القبيل يعرضه عليه مجلس الوزراء مشفوعاً ببيان رأيه فيه.
المادة 39:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 40:
يمارس الملك صلاحياته بارادة ملكية وتكون الارادة الملكية موقعة من رئيس الوزراء والوزير او الوزراء المختصين، يبدي الملك موافقته بتثبيت توقيعه فوق التواقيع المذكورة.
المادة 40:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.

القسم الثاني الوزراء
المادة 41:
يؤلف مجلس الوزراء من رئيس الوزراء رئيساً ومن عدد من الوزراء حسب الحاجة والمصلحة العامة.
القسم الثاني الوزراء
المادة 41:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 42:
لا يلي منصب الوزارة الا اردني.
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 42:
لا يلي منصب الوزارة إلا أردني لا يحمل جنسية دولة اخرى.
المادة 43:
على رئيس الوزراء والوزراء قبل مباشرتهم اعمالهم ان يقسموا امام الملك اليمين التالية:
«اقسم بالله العظيم ان اكون مخلصاً للملك وان احافظ على الدستور وان اخدم الأمة واقوم بالواجبات الموكولة اليّ بامانة».
المادة 43:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 44:
لا يجوز للوزير ان يشتري او يستأجر شيئاً من املاك الحكومة ولو كان ذلك في المزاد العلني، كما لا يجوز له اثناء وزارته ان يكون عضواً في مجلس ادارة شركة ما، او ان يشترك في أي عمل تجاري او مالي او ان يتقاضى راتباً من أي شركة.
المادة 44:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 45:
1- يتولى مجلس الوزراء مسؤولية ادارة جميع شؤون الدولية الداخلية والخارجية باستثناء ما قد عهد او يعهد به من تلك الشؤون بموجب هذا الدستور او أي تشريع آخر إلى أي شخص او هيئة اخرى.
2- تعين صلاحيات رئيس الوزراء ومجلس الوزراء بأنظمة يضعها مجلس الوزراء ويصدق عليها الملك.
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 45:
1- يتولى مجلس الوزراء مسؤولية ادارة جميع شؤون الدولة الداخلية والخارجية باستثناء ما قد عهد او يعهد به من تلك الشؤون بموجب هذا الدستور إلى أي شخص او هيئة اخرى.
2- تعين صلاحيات رئيس الوزراء والوزراء ومجلس الوزراء بأنظمة يضعها مجلس الوزراء ويصدق عليها الملك.
المادة 46:
يجوز ان يعهد إلى الوزير بمهام وزارة او اكثر حسب ما يذكر في مرسوم التعيين.
المادة 46:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 47:
1- الوزير مسؤول عن ادارة جميع الشؤون المتعلقة بوزارته وعليه ان يعرض على رئيس الوزراء اية مسألة خارجة عن اختصاصه.
2- يتصرف رئيس الوزراء بما هو ضمن صلاحياته واختصاصه ويحيل الامور الاخرى على مجلس الوزراء لاتخاذ القرارات اللازمة بشأنها.
المادة 47:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 48:
يوقع رئيس الوزراء والوزراء قرارات مجلس الوزراء وترفع هذه القرارات إلى الملك للتصديق عليها في الاحوال التي ينص هذا الدستور او اي قانون او نظام وضع بمقتضاه على وجوب ذلك وينفذ هذه القرارات رئيس الوزراء والوزراء كل في حدود اختصاصه.
المادة 48:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 49:
اوامر الملك الشفوية او الخطية لا تخلي الوزراء من مسؤوليتهم.
المادة 49:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.

المادة كما وردت في الدستور الحالي

المادة 50:
عند استقالة رئيس الوزراء او اقالته يعتبر جميع الوزراء مستقيلين او مقالين بطبيعة الحال.
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 50:
عند استقالة رئيس الوزراء او اقالته يعتبر جميع الوزراء مستقيلين حكما.
المادة 51:
رئيس الوزراء والوزراء مسؤولون امام مجلس النواب مسؤولية مشتركة عن السياسة العامة للدولة كما ان كل وزير مسؤول امام مجلس النواب عن اعمال وزارته.
المادة 51:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 52:
لرئيس الوزراء او للوزير الذي يكون عضواًً في احد مجلسي الأعيان والنواب حق التصويت في مجلسه وحق الكلام في كلا المجلسين ، اما الوزراء الذين ليسوا من اعضاء احد المجلسين فلهم ان يتكلموا فيهما دون ان يكون لهم حق التصويت وللوزراء او من ينوب عنهم حق التقدم على سائر الاعضاء في مخاطبة المجلسين والوزير الذي يتقاضى راتب الوزارة لا يتقاضى في الوقت نفسه مخصصات العضوية في اي من المجلسين.
المادة 52:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 53:
1- تطرح الثقة بالوزارة او بأحد الوزراء أمام مجلس النواب.
2 - اذا قرر المجلس عدم الثقة بالوزارة بالأكثرية المطلقة من مجموع عدد أعضائه وجب عليها أن تستقيل.
3- واذا كان قرار عدم الثقة خاصاًً بأحد الوزراء وجب عليه اعتزال منصبه.
المادة 53:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 54:
1- تعقد جلسة الثقة بالوزارة او بأي وزير منها واما بناء على طلب رئيس الوزراء واما بناء على طلب موقع من عدد لا يقل عن عشرة اعضاء من مجلس النواب.
2- يؤجل الاقتراع على الثقة لمرة واحدة لا تتجاوز مدتها عشرة ايام اذا طلب ذلك الوزير المختص او هيئة الوزارة ولا يحل المجلس خلال هذه المدة.
3- يترتب على كل وزارة تؤلف أن تتقدم ببيانها الوزاري إلى مجلس النواب خلال شهر واحد من تاريخ تأليفها اذا كان المجلس منعقداً وأن تطلب الثقة على ذلك البيان واذا كان المجلس غير منعقد او منحلاً فيعتبر خطاب العرش بياناً وزارياً لأغراض هذه المادة.
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 54:
1- تعقد جلسة الثقة بالوزارة او بأي وزير منها اما بناء على طلب رئيس الوزراء واما على طلب موقع من عدد لا يقل عن عشرة اعضاء من مجلس النواب.
2- يؤجل الاقتراع على الثقة لمرة واحدة لا تتجاوز مدتها عشرة ايام اذا طلب ذلك الوزير المختص او هيئة الوزارة ولا يحل المجلس خلال هذه المدة.
3- يترتب على كل وزارة تؤلف ان تتقدم ببيانها الوزاير إلى مجلس النواب خلال شهر واحد من تاريخ تأليفها اذا كان المجلس منعقداً وان تطلب الثقة على ذلك البيان.
4- اذا كان مجلس النواب غير منعقد يدعى للانعقاد لدورة استثنائية وعلى الوزارة ان تتقدم ببيانها الوزاري وان تطلب الثقة على ذلك البيان خلال شهر من انعقاده.
5- اذا كان مجلس النواب منحلاً فعلى الوزارة ان تتقدم ببيانها الوزاير وان تطلب الثقة على ذلك البيان خلال شهر من اجتماع المجلس الجديد.
المادة 55:
يحاكم الوزراء امام مجلس عال على ما ينسب اليهم من جرائم ناتجة عن تأدية وظائفهم.
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 55:
يحاكم الوزراء على ما ينسب اليهم من جرائم ناتجة عن تأدية وظائفهم امام محكمة الاستئناف النظامية في العاصمة، تنظرها هيئة مؤلفة من خمسة قضاة، يعين المجلس القضائي رئيسها واعضائها، وتصدر احكام المحكمة بالاغلبية.
المادة 56:
لمجلس النواب حق اتهام الوزراء ولا يصدر قرار الاتهام الا بأكثرية ثلثي اصوات الأعضاء الذين يتألف منهم مجلس النواب وعلى المجلس ان يعين من أعضائه من يتولى تقديم الاتهام وتأييده امام المجلس العالي.
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 56:
لمجلس النواب حق احالة الوزراء إلى النيابة العامة مع ابداء الاسباب المبررة لذلك، ولا يصدر قرار الاحالة الا بأكثرية الأعضاء الذين يتألف منهم مجلس النواب.
المادة 57:
يؤلف المجلس العالي من رئيس مجلس الأعيان رئيساً ومن ثمانية أعضاء، ثلاثة منهم يعينهم مجلس الأعيان من اعضائه بالاقتراع، وخمسة من قضاة أعلى محكمة نظامية بترتيب الأقدمية وعند الضرورة يكمل العدد من رؤساء المحاكم التي تليها بترتيب الأقدمية ايضاًً.
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 57:
1- تطبق محكمة الاستئناف النظامية عند محاكمة الوزراء قانون العقوبات المعمول به في الجرائم المنصوص عليها فيه وتعين بقانون خاص الجرائم التي تترتب عليها مسؤولية الوزراء في الاحوال التي لا يتناولها قانون العقوبات.
2- لا يوقف الوزير الذي تتهمه النيابة عن العمل الا بعد صدور حكم قطعي بادانته ولا تمنع استقالته من اقامة الدعوى عليه او الاستمرار في محاكمته.
المادة كما وردت في الدستور الحالي
المادة 58:
يطبق المجلس العالي قانون العقوبات المعمول به في الجرائم المنصوص عليها فيه وتعين بقانون خاص الجرائم التي تترتب عليها مسؤولية الوزراء في الاحوال التي لا يتناولها قانون العقوبات.

الفصل الخامس
(المحكمة الدستورية)
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور

المادة 58:
1- تنشأ بقانون محكمة دستورية في المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية ويكون مقرها مدينة عمان وتعتبر هيئة قضائية مستقلة قائمة بذاتها وتؤلف من تسعة اعضاء من بينهم الرئيس، يعينون جميعاً بارادة ملكية وينعقد نصاب المحكمة بحضور سبعة من اعضائها على الاقل من بينهم الرئيس وفي حال غيابه ينوب عنه نائبه، وتصدر احكامها وقراراتها بأغلبية ستة اعضاء على الاقل.
2- تكون مدة العضوية في المحكمة الدستورية 4سنوات، قابلة للتجديد ولا يجوز عزل اعضاءها طيلة مدة عضويتهم.

المادة 59:
تصدر الاحكام والقرارات من المجلس العالي بأغلبية ستة اصوات.
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 59:
1- تختص المحكمة الدستورية بالرقابة على دستورية القوانين والانظمة النافذة وتفسير نصوص الدستور وتصدر احكامها باسم الملك، وتكون احكامها نهائية وملزمة لجميع السلطات وللكافة كما تكون احكامها نافذة بأثر مباشر ما لم يحدد الحكم تاريخاً آخر لتفاديه، وتنشر احكام المحكمة الدستورية في الجريدة الرسمية خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ صدورها.
2- للمحكمة الدستورية حق تفسير نصوص الدستور اذا طلب اليها ذلك بقرار صادر عن مجلس الوزراء او بقرار يتخذه احد مجلسي الامة بالأكثرية المطلقة ويكون قرارها نافذ المفعول بعد نشره في الجريدة الرسمية.
المادة 60:
ينظم المجلس العالي بنفسه طريقة السير في محاكمة الوزراء وذلك إلى ان يصدر قانون خاص لهذه الغاية.
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 60:
يكون للجهات التالية على سبيل الحصر حق الطعن في دستورية القوانين والانظمة النافذة لدى المحكمة الدستورية:
1- مجلس الوزراء.
2- مجلس الأعيان
3- مجلس النواب
4- إذا أثير الدفع بعدم الدستورية امام أي محكمة فعليها ان تحيله إلى رئيس محكمة الاستئناف التابعة لها ولرئيس محكمة الاستئناف احالة الموضوع إلى المحكمة الدستورية اذا وجد ما يبرر ذلك.
المادة 61:
الوزير الذي يتهمه مجلس النواب يوقف عن العمل إلى ان يفصل المجلس العالي في قضيته ولا تمنع استقالته من اقامة الدعوى عليه او الاستمرار في محاكمته.
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 61:
1- يحدد القانون الشروط الواجب توفرها فيمن يعين عضواً بالمحكمة الدستورية أن يكون قد بلغ الخمسين من العمر وان يكون من قضاة محكمة التمييز الحاليين او السابقيين او من اساتذة القانون في الجامعات العاملين او المتقاعدين او من الحقوقيين المختصين.
2- يحدد القانون طريقة عمل المحكمة وادارتها وكيفية الطعن امامها وجميع الشؤون المتعلقة بها وباجراءاتها وباحكامها وقراراتها، وتباشر المحكمة الدستورية اعمالها بعد وضع القانون المتعلق بها موضع التنفيذ.
المادة كما وردت في الدستور الحالي

الفصل السادس: السلطة التشريعية
مجلس الامة

المادة 62:
يتألف مجلس الامة من مجلسين: مجلس الأعيان – ومجلس النواب
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
الفصل السادس: السلطة التشريعية
مجلس الامة
المادة 62:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي
القسم الاول: مجلس الأعيان
المادة 63:
يتألف مجلس الأعيان بما فيه الرئيس من عدد لا يتجاوز نصف عدد مجلس النواب.
القسم الاول: مجلس الأعيان
المادة 63:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي
المادة 64:
يشترط في عضو مجلس الأعيان زيادة على الشروط المعينة في المادة (75) من هذا الدستور ان يكون قد أتم اربعين سنة شمسية من عمره وان يكون من احدى الطبقات الآتية:
رؤساء الوزراء والوزراء الحاليون والسابقون ومن اشغل سابقاً مناصب السفراء والوزراء المفوضين ورؤساء مجلس النواب ورؤساء وقضاة محكمة التمييز ومحاكم الاستئناف النظامية والشرعية والضباط المتقاعدون من رتبة امير لواء فصاعداً والنواب السابقون الذين انتخبوا للنيابة لا اقل من مرتين ومن ماثل هؤلاء من الشخصيات الحائزين على ثقة الشعب واعتماده باعمالهم وخدماتهم للامة والوطن.
المادة 64:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي
المادة 65:
1- مدة العضوية في مجلس الأعيان اربع سنوات ويتجدد تعيين الاعضاء كل اربع سنوات ويجوز اعادة تعيين من انتهت مدته منهم.
2- مدة رئيس مجلس الأعيان سنتان ويجوز اعادة تعيينه.
المادة 65:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي
المادة 66:
1- يجتمع مجلس الأعيان عند اجتماع مجلس النواب وتكون ادوار الانعقاد واحدة للمجلسين.
2- اذا حل مجلس النواب توقف جلسات مجلس الأعيان.
المادة 66:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي
القسم الثاني: مجلس النواب
المادة 67
يتألف مجلس النواب من اعضاء منتخبين انتخاباً عاماً سرياً ومباشراً وفاقاً لقانون للانتخاب يكفل المبادئ التالية:-
1- سلامة الانتخاب.
2- حق المرشحين في مراقبة الاعمال الانتخابية
3- عقاب العابثين بارادة الناخبين.
القسم الثاني: مجلس النواب
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 67:
يتألف مجلس النواب من اعضاء منتخبين انتخاباً عاماً سرياً ومباشراً وفاقاً لقانون للانتخاب يكفل المبادئ التالية:-
1- هيئة مستقلة تشرف على الانتخابات.
2- حق المرشحين في مراقبة الاعمال الانتخابية.
3- عقاب العابثين بارادة الناخبين.
4- سلامة الانتخاب.
المادة 68:
1- مدة مجلس النواب اربع سنوات شمسية تبدأ من تاريخ اعلان نتائج الانتخاب العام في الجريدة الرسمية وللملك ان يمدد مدة المجلس بارادة ملكية إلى مدة لا تقل عن سنة واحدة ولا تزيد على سنتين.
2- يجب اجراء الانتخاب خلال الشهور الاربعة التي تسبق انتهاء مدة المجلس فاذا لم يكن الانتخاب قد تم عند انتهاء مدة المجلس او تأخر بسبب من الاسباب يبقى المجلس قائماً حتى يتم انتخاب المجلس الجديد.
المادة 68:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة كما وردت في الدستور الحالي
المادة 69
1. ينتخب مجلس النواب في بدء كل دورة عادية رئيساًً له لمدة سنة شمسية ويجوز إعادة انتخابه.
2. إذا إجتمع المجلس في دورة غير عادية ولم يكن له رئيس فينتخب المجلس رئيساًً له لمدة تنتهي في أول الدورة العادية.
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 69
1. ينتخب مجلس النواب في بدء كل دورة عادية رئيساًً له لمدة سنتين شمسيتين ويجوز إعادة انتخابه.
2. إذا إجتمع المجلس في دورة غير عادية ولم يكن له رئيس فينتخب المجلس رئيساًً له لمدة تنتهي في أول الدورة العادية.
المادة 70:
يشترط في عضو مجلس النواب زيادة على الشروط المعينة في المادة (75) من هذا الدستور ان يكون قد أتم ثلاثين سنة شمسية من عمره.
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
يشترط في عضو مجلس النواب زيادة على الشروط المعينة في المادة (75) من هذا الدستور ان يكون قد أتم خمسة وعشرين سنة شمسية من عمره.
المادة 71:
لمجلس النواب حق الفصل في صحة نيابة اعضائه ولكل ناخب ان يقدم إلى سكرتيرية المجلس خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ اعلان نتيجة الانتخاب في دائرته طعناً يبين فيه الاسباب القانونية لعدم صحة نيابة المطعون فيه ولا تعتبر النيابة باطلة الا بقرار يصدر بأكثرية ثلثي اعضاء المجلس.
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 71:
يختص القضاء بحق الفصل في صحة نيابة اعضاء مجلس النواب، ولكل ناخب ان يقدم إلى محكمة البداية التابعة لها دائرة الانتخاب للنائب المطعون بصحة نيابته، خلال 15 يوما من تاريخ نشر نتائج الانتخابات في الجريدة الرسمية يبين فيها اسباب طعنه وتشكيل هيئة المحكمة الناظرة في هذا الطعن من هيئة من ثلاثة قضاة وتكون قراراتها نهائية وغير قابلة لأي طريق من طرق الطعن وتصدر احكامها خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ تسجيل الطعن لديها.
المادة 72:
يجوز لأي عضو من اعضاء مجلس النواب ان يستقيل بكتاب يقدمه إلى رئيس المجلس وعلى الرئيس ان يعرض الاستقالة على المجلس ليقرر قبولها او رفضها.
المادة 72:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 73:
1- اذا حل مجلس النواب فيجب اجراء انتخاب عام بحيث يجتمع المجلس الجديد في دورة غير عادية بعد تاريخ الحل بأربعة اشهر على الاكثر وتعتبر هذه الدورة كالدورة العادية وفق احكام المادة (78) من هذا الدستور وتشملها شروط التمديد والتأجيل.
2- اذا لم يتم الانتخاب عند انتهاء الشهور الاربعة يستعيد المجلس المنحل كامل سلطته الدستورية ويجتمع فوراً كأن الحل لم يكن ويستمر في اعماله إلى ان ينتخب المجلس الجديد.
3- لا يجوز ان تتجاوز هذه الدورة غير العادية في اي حال يوم (30) ايلول وتفض في التاريخ المذكور، ليتمكن المجلس من عقد دورته العادية الاولى في اول شهر تشرين الأول ، واذا حدث ان عقدت الدورة غير العادية في شهري تشرين الأول وتشرين الثاني فتعتبر عندئذ اول دورة عادية لمجلس النواب.
4- بالرغم مما ورد في الفقرتين (1 ،2) من هذه المادة للملك ان يؤجل اجراء الانتخاب العام اذا كانت هناك ظروف قاهرة يرى معها مجلس الوزراء ان اجراء الانتخاب امر متعذر.
5- اذا استمرت الظروف القاهرة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (4) من هذه المادة فللملك بناء على قرار من مجلس الوزراء اعادة المجلس المنحل ودعوته للانعقاد ، ويعتبر هذا المجلس قائما من جميع الوجوه من تاريخ صدور الارادة الملكية بإعادته ، ويمارس كامل صلاحياته الدستورية وتنطبق عليه أحكام هذا الدستور بما في ذلك المتعلق بمدة المجلس وحله ، وتعتبر الدورة التي يعقدها في هذه الحالة اول دورة عادية له بغض النظر عن تاريخ وقوعها.
6- اذا رأى مجلس الوزراء ان اجراء الانتخاب العام في نصف عدد الدوائر الانتخابية على الاقل أمر ممكن بالرغم من استمرار الظروف القاهرة المشار اليها في هذه المادة ، فللملك ان يأمر باجراء الانتخاب في هذه الدوائر ، ويتولى الاعضاء الفائزون فيها انتخاب ما لا يزيد على نصف عدد الاعضاء عن الدوائر الانتخابية الاخرى التي تعذر اجراء الانتخاب فيها على ان يكون انعقادهم بأكثرية ثلاثة ارباع عددهم وان يتم الانتخاب من قبلهم بأكثرية الثلثين على الاقل ووفقا للاحكام والطريقة المنصوص عليها في المادة (88) من الدستور ويقوم الاعضاء الفائزون والاعضاء المنتخبون بموجب هذه الفقرة بانتخاب بقية الاعضاء عن تلك الدوائر وفق الاحكام المبينة في هذه الفقرة.
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 73:
1- اذا حل مجلس النواب فيجب اجراء انتخاب عام بحيث يجتمع المجلس الجديد في دورة غير عادية بعد تاريخ الحل بأربعة اشهر على الاكثر وتعتبر هذه الدورة كالدورة العادية وفق احكام المادة 78 من هذا الدستور وتشملها شروط التمديد والتأجيل.
2- اذا لم يتم الانتخاب عند انتهاء الشهور الاربعة يستعيد المجلس المنحل كامل سلطته الدستورية ويجتمع فوراً كأن الحل لم يكن ويستمر في اعماله إلى ان ينتخب المجلس الجديد.
3- لا يجوز ان تتجاوز هذه الدورة غير العادية في أي حال يوم (30) ايلول وتفض في التاريخ المذكورة ليتمكن المجلس من عقد دورته العادية الاولى في اول شهر تشرين الاول، واذا حدث ان عقدت الدورة غير العادية في شهري تشرين الأول وتشرين الثاني فتعتبر عندئذ اول دورة عادية لمجلس النواب.
المادة 74:
اذا حل مجلس النواب لسبب ما فلا يجوز حل المجلس الجديد للسبب نفسه وعلى الوزير الذي ينوي ترشيح نفسه للانتخاب ان يستقيل قبل ابتداء الترشيح بمدة خمسة عشر يوماً على الاقل.
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 74:
1- اذا حل مجلس النواب لسبب ما فلا يجوز حل المجلس الجديد للسبب نفسه.
2- الحكومة التي يحل مجلس النواب في عهدها تستقيل من الحكم خلال اسبوع من تاريخ الحل.

القسم الثالث: احكام شاملة للمجلسين:
المادة 75:
1- لا يكون عضواً في مجلسي الأعيان والنواب.
أ- من لم يكن اردنيا.
ب- من يدعي بجنسية او حماية اجنبية.
ج- من كان محكوماً عليه بالافلاس ولم يستعد اعتباره قانونيا.
د- من كان محجوراً عليه ولم يرفع الحجر عنه.
هـ- من كان محكوماً عليه بالسجن مدة تزيد على سنة واحدة بجريمة غير سياسية ولم يعف عنه.
و- من كان له منفعة مادية لدى احدى دوائر الحكومة بسبب عقد غير عقود استئجار الاراضي والاملاك ولا ينطبق ذلك على من كان مساهما في شركة اعضاؤها اكثر من عشرة اشخاص.
ز- من كان مجنوناً او معتوهاً
ح- من كان من اقارب الملك في الدرجة التي تعين بقانون خاص.
2- اذا حدثت اية حالة من حالات عدم الاهلية المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة لاي عضو من اعضاء مجلسي الأعيان والنواب اثناء عضويته او ظهرت بعد انتخابه تسقط عضويته ويصبح محله شاغراً بقرار من اكثرية ثلثي اعضاء مجلسه على ان يرفع القرار اذا كان صادراً من مجلس الأعيان إلى جلالة الملك لاقراره.
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 75:
1- لا يكون عضواً في مجلسي الأعيان والنواب.
1- من لم يكن اردنياً.
ب-من يحمل جنسية اجنبية.
ج- من كان محكوماً عليه بالافلاس ولم يستعد اعتباره قانونياً.
د- من كان محجوراً عليه ولم يرفع الحجر عنه.
هـ- من كان محكوماً عليه بالسجن مدة تزيد على سنة واحدة بجريمة غير سياسية ولم يُعفَ عنه.
و- من كان مجنوناً او معتوهاً.
ز- من كان من اقارب الملك في الدرجة التي تعين بقانون خاص.
2- يمتنع على كل عضو من اعضاء مجلسي الأعيان والنواب اثناء مدة عضويته التعاقد مع الحكومة او الاشخاص المعنوية العامة او الشركات او المنشآت التي تملكها الدولة او الاشخاص العامة الاخرى او تساهم فيها سواء كان هذا التعاقد بصفته ملتزماً او مورداً او مقاولاً وسواء اكان ذلك بالذات او بالواسطة.
3- اذا حدثت أية حالة من حالات عدم الأهلية المنصوص عليها في الفقرة من هذه المادة (1) لأي عضو من أعضاء مجلسي الأعيان والنوب أثناء عضويته او ظهرت بعد انتخابه أو خالف أي عضو أحكام الفقرة (2) من هذه المادة تسقط عضويته ويصبح محله شاغراً بقرار من أكثرية ثلثي أعضاء مجلسه على ان يرفع القرار إذا كان صادراً من مجلس الأعيان إلى جلالة الملك لإقراره.
المادة 76:
مع مراعاة أحكام المادة (52) من هذا الدستور لا يجوز الجمع بين عضوية مجلس الأعيان او النواب وبين الوظائف العامة ويقصد بالوظائف العامة كل وظيفة يتناول صاحبها مرتبه من الاموال العامة ويشمل ذلك دوائر البلديات وكذلك لا يجوز بين عضوية مجلس الأعيان ومجلس النواب.
المادة 76:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 77:
مع مراعاة ما ورد في هذا الدستور من نص يتعلق بحل مجلس النواب يعقد مجلس الامة دورة عادية واحدة في غضون كل سنة من مدته.
المادة 77:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 78:
1- يدعو الملك مجلس الامة إلى الاجتماع في دورته العادية في اليوم الاول من شهر تشرين الاول من كل سنة واذا كان اليوم المذكور عطلة رسمية ففي اول يوم يليه لا يكون عطلة رسمية، على انه يجوز للملك ان يرجئ بارادة ملكية تنشر في الجريدة الرسمية اجتماع مجلس الامة لتاريخ يعين في الارادة الملكية، على ان لا تتجاوز مدة الارجاء شهرين.
2- اذا لم يدع مجلس الامة إلى الاجتماع بمقتضى الفقرة السابقة فيجتمع من تلقاء نفسه كما لو كان قد دعي بموجبها.
3- تبدأ الدورة العادية لمجلس الامة في التاريخ الذي يدعى فيه إلى الاجتماع وفق الفقرتين السابقتين، وتمتد هذه الدورة العادية اربعة اشهر ، الا اذا حل الملك مجلس النواب قبل انقضاء تلك المدة، ويجوز للملك ان يمدد الدورة العادية مدة اخرى لا تزيد على ثلاثة اشهر لانجاز ما قد يكون هنالك من اعمال، وعند انتهاء الاشهر الاربعة ، او اي تمديد لها يفض الملك الدورة المذكورة.

المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 78:
1- يدعو الملك مجلس الامة إلى الاجتماع في دورته العادية في اليوم الاول من شهر تشرين الاول من كل سنة واذا كان اليوم المذكور عطلة رسمية ففي اول يوم يليه لا يكون عطلة رسمية، على انه يجوز للملك ان يرجئ بارادة ملكية تنشر في الجريدة الرسمية اجتماع مجلس الامة لتاريخ يعين في الارادة الملكية، على ان لا تتجاوز مدة الارجاء شهرين.
2- اذا لم يدع مجلس الامة إلى الاجتماع بمقتضى الفقرة السابقة فيجتمع من تلقاء نفسه كما لو كان قد دعي بموجبها.
3- تبدأ الدورة العادية لمجلس الامة في التاريخ الذي يدعى فيه إلى الاجتماع وفق الفقرتين السابقتين، وتمتد هذه الدورة العادية ستة اشهر، اذا اذا حل الملك مجلس النواب قبل انقضاء تلك المدة، ويجوز للملك ان يمدد الدورة العادية مدة اخرى لا تزيد على ثلاثة اشهر لانجاز ما قد يكون هناك من اعمال، وعند انتهاء الاشهر الستة، او أي تمديد لها يفض الملك الدورة المذكورة.

المادة 79:
يفتتح الملك الدورة العادية لمجلس الامة بالقاء خطبة العرش في المجلسين مجتمعين، وله أن ينيب رئيس الوزراء او احد الوزراء ليقوم بمراسم الافتتاح والقاء خطبة العرش، ويقدم كل من المجلسين عريضة يضمنها جوابه عنها.
المادة 79:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 80:
على كل عضو من اعضاء مجلسي الأعيان والنواب قبل الشروع في عمله ان يقسم امام مجلسه يميناً هذا نصها:
«اقسم بالله العظيم ان اكون مخلصاً للملك والوطن ، وان احافظ على الدستور وان اخدم الامة واقوم بالواجبات الموكولة الي حق القيام.»
المادة 80:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 81:
1- للملك ان يؤجل باردة ملكية جلسات مجلس الامة ثلاث مرات فقط واذا كان قد ارجئ اجتماع المجلس بموجب الفقرة(1) من المادة (78) فلمرتين فقط على انه لا يجوز ان تزيد مدد التأجيلات في غضون اية دورة عادية واحدة على شهرين بما في ذلك مدة الارجاء، ولا تدخل مدد هذه التأجيلات في حساب مدة الدورة.
2- يجوز لكل من مجلسي الأعيان والنواب ان يؤجل جلساته من حين إلى آخر وفق نظامه الداخلي.
المادة 81:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 82:
1- للملك ان يدعو عند الضرورة مجلس الامة إلى الاجتماع في دورات استثنائية ولمدة غير محدودة لكل دورة من اجل اقرار امور معينة تبين في الارادة الملكية عند صدور الدعوة وتفض الدورة الاستثنائية بارادة.
2- يدعو الملك مجلس الامة للاجتماع في دورات استثنائية أيضاً متى طلبت ذلك الاغلبية المطلقة لمجلس النواب بعريضة موقعة منها تبين فيها الأمور التي يراد البحث فيها.
3- لا يجوز لمجلس الامة ان يبحث في اية دورة استثنائية الا في الامور المعينة في الارادة الملكية التي انعقدت تلك الدورة بمقتضاها.
المادة 82:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 83:
يضع كل من المجلسين انظمة داخلية لضبط وتنظيم اجراءاته وتعرض هذه الانظمة على الملك للتصديق عليها.
المادة 83:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة كما وردت في الدستور الحالي
المادة 84
1. لا تعتبر جلسة أي من المجلسين قانونية إلا إذا حضرها ثلثا أعضاء المجلس وتستمر الجلسة قانونية ما دامت أغلبية أعضاء لمجلس المطلقة حاضرة فيها ..
. بموجب التعديل المنشور في العدد 1179تاريخ 17 /4 /1954 من الجريدة الرسمية
2. تصدر قرارات كل من المجلسين بأكثرية أصوات الأعضاء الحاضرين عدا الرئيس إلا إذا نص هذا الدستور على خلاف ذلك وإذا تساوت الأصوات فيجب على الرئيس أن يعطي صوت الترجيح
3. إذا كان التصويت متعلقا بالدستور أو بالإقتراع على الثقة بالوزارة أو بأحد الوزراء فيجب أن تعطى الأصوات بالمناداة على الأعضاء بأسمائهم وبصوت عال.
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة كما وردت في الدستور الحالي
المادة 84
1. لا تعتبر جلسة أي من المجلسين قانونية إلا إذا حضرها ثلثا أعضاء المجلس وتستمر الجلسة قانونية ما دامت أغلبية أعضاء لمجلس المطلقة حاضرة فيها ..
. بموجب التعديل المنشور في العدد 1179تاريخ 17 /4 /1954 من الجريدة الرسمية
2. تصدر قرارات كل من المجلسين بأكثرية أصوات الأعضاء الحاضرين عدا الرئيس إلا إذا نص هذا الدستور على خلاف ذلك وإذا تساوت الأصوات فيجب على الرئيس أن يعطي صوت الترجيح
3. إذا كان التصويت متعلقا بالدستور أو بالإقتراع على الثقة بالوزارة أو بأحد الوزراء فيجب أن تعطى الأصوات بالمناداة علىالأعضاء بأسمائهم وبصوت عال
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 84
1. لا تعتبر جلسة أي من المجلسين قانونية إلا إذا حضرتها الأغلبية المطلقة لأعضاء المجلس وتستمر الجلسة قانونية ما دامت أغلبية أعضاء لمجلس المطلقة حاضرة فيها ..
. بموجب التعديل المنشور في العدد 1179تاريخ 17 /4 /1954 من الجريدة الرسمية
2. تصدر قرارات كل من المجلسين بأكثرية أصوات الأعضاء الحاضرين عدا الرئيس إلا إذا نص هذا الدستور على خلاف ذلك وإذا تساوت الأصوات فيجب على الرئيس أن يعطي صوت الترجيح
3. إذا كان التصويت متعلقا بالدستور أو بالإقتراع على الثقة بالوزارة أو بأحد الوزراء فيجب أن تعطى الأصوات بالمناداة علىالأعضاء بأسمائهم وبصوت عال.
المادة 85:
تكون جلسات كل من المجلسين علنية على انه يجوز عقد جلسات سرية بناء على طلب من الحكومة او طلب خمسة من الاعضاء ثم يقرر المجلس قبول الطلب الواقع او رفضه.
المادة 85:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 86:
1- لا يوقف احد اعضاء مجلسي الأعيان والنواب ولا يحاكم خلال مدة اجتماع المجلس ما لم يصدر من المجلس الذي هو منتسب اليه قرار بالاكثرية المطلقة بوجود سبب كاف لتوقيفه او لمحاكمته او ما لم يقبض عليه في حالة التلبس بجريمة جنائية وفي حالة القبض عليه بهذه الصورة يجب اعلام المجلس بذلك فورا.
2- اذا اوقف عضو لسبب ما خلال المدة التي لا يكون مجلس الامة مجتمعاً فيها فعلى رئيس الوزراء ان يبلغ المجلس المنتسب اليه ذلك العضو عند اجتماعه الاجراءات المتخذة مشفوعة بالايضاح اللازم.

المادة 86:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 87:
لكل عضو من اعضاء مجلسي الأعيان والنواب ملء الحرية في التكلم وابداء الرأي في حدود النظام الداخلي الذي هو منتسب اليه ولا يجوز مؤاخذة العضو بسبب أي تصويت او رأي يبديه او خطاب يلقيه في اثناء جلسات المجلس.
المادة 87:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 88:
اذا شغر محل احد اعضاء مجلسي الأعيان والنواب بالوفاة او الاستقالة او غير ذلك من الأسباب فيملأ محله بطريق التعيين اذا كان عيناً او الانتخاب الفرعي ان كان نائباً، وذلك في مدى شهرين من تاريخ اشعار المجلس الحكومة بشغور المحل وتدوم عضوية العضو الجديد إلى نهاية مدة سلفه.
اما اذا شغر محل احد اعضاء مجلس النواب في اية دائرة انتخابية لأي سبب من الاسباب وكانت هناك ظروف قاهرة يرى معها مجلس الوزراء ان اجراء انتخاب فرعي لملء ذلك المحل امر متعذر يقوم مجلس النواب بأكثرية اعضائه المطلقة وخلال شهر من تاريخ اشعاره بذلك بانتخاب عضو لملء ذلك المحل من بين أبناء تلك الدائرة الانتخابية ممن تنطبق عليه احكام الدستور وذلك بالطريقة التي يراها المجلس مناسبة.
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 88:
اذا شغر محل احد اعضاء مجلسي الأعيان والنواب بالوفاة او الاستقالة او غير ذلك من الاسباب فيملأ محله بطريقه التعيين اذا كان عيناً او الانتخاب الفرعي ان كان نائباً، وذلك في مدى شهرين من تاريخ اشعار المجلس الحكومة بشغور المحل وتدوم عضوية العضو الجديد إلى نهاية مدة سلفه.
المادة 89:
1- بالاضالة إلى الاحوال التي يجتمع فيها مجلسا الأعيان والنواب بحكم المواد 34، 79، 92 من هذا الدستور فانهما يجتمعان معا بناء على طلب رئيس الوزراء.
2- عندما يجتمع المجلسان معاً يتولى الرئاسة رئيس مجلس الأعيان.
3- لا تعتبر جلسات المجلسين مجتمعين قانونية الا بحضور الاغلبية المطلقة كل من المجلسين وتصدر القرارات بأغلبية اصوات الحاضرين ما عدا الرئيس الذي عليه ان يعطي صوت الترجيح عند تساوي الاصوات.
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 89:
1- بالاضافة إلى الاحوال التي يجتمع فيها مجلس الأعيان والنواب بحكم المواد 29، 34، 79 و92 من هذا الدستور فانهما يجتمعان معاً بناء على طلب رئيس الوزراء.
2- عندما يجتمع المجلسان معاً يتولى الرئاسة رئيس مجلس الأعيان.
3- لا تعتبر جلسات المجلسين مجتمعين قانونية الا بحضور الاغلبية المطلقة لأعضاء كل من المجلسين وتصدر القرارات بأغلبية اصوات الحاضرين ما عدا الرئيس الذي عليه ان يعطي صوت الترجيح عند تساوي الاصوات.
المادة 90:
لا يجوز فصل أحد من عضوية أي من مجلسي الأعيان والنواب الا بقرار صادر من المجلس الذي هو منتسب اليه ويشترط في غير حالتي عدم الجمع والسقوط المبينتين في هذا الدستور وبقانون الانتخاب ان يصدر قرار الفصل بأكثرية ثلثي الاعضاء الذين يتألف منهم المجلس واذا كان الفصل يتعلق بعضو من مجلس الأعيان فيرفع قرار المجلس إلى الملك لاقراره.
المادة 90:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 91:
يعرض رئيس الوزراء مشروع كل قانون على مجلس النواب الذي له حق قبول المشروع او تعديله او رفضه وفي جميع الحالات يرفع المشروع إلى مجلس الأعيان ولا يصدر قانون الا اذا اقره المجلسان وصدق عليه الملك.
المادة 91:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 92:
اذا رفض احد المجلسين مشروع اي قانون مرتين وقبله المجلس الآخر معدلا او غير معدل يجتمع المجلسان في جلسة مشتركة برئاسة رئيس مجلس الأعيان لبحث المواد المختلف فيها ويشترط لقبول المشروع ان يصدر قرار المجلس المشترك بأكثرية ثلثي الاعضاء الحاضرين وعندما يرفض المشروع بالصورة المبينة آنفاً لا يقدم مرة ثانية إلى المجلس في الدورة نفسها.
المادة 92:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 93:
1- كل مشروع قانون اقره مجلسا الأعيان والنواب يرفع إلى الملك للتصديق عليه.
2- يسري مفعول القانون باصداره من جانب الملك ومرور ثلاثين يوما على نشره في الجريدة الرسمية الا اذا ورد نص خاص في القانون على ان يسري مفعوله من تاريخ آخر.
3- اذا لم ير الملك التصديق على القانون فله في غضون ستة اشهر من تاريخ رفعه اليه ان يرده إلى المجلس مشفوعاً ببيان اسباب عدم التصديق.
4- اذا رد مشروع اي قانون (ماعدا الدستور) خلال المدة المبينة في الفقرة السابقة واقره مجلسا الأعيان والنواب مرة ثانية بموافقة ثلثي الاعضاء الذين يتألف منهم كل من المجلسين وجب عندئذ اصداره وفي حالة عدم اعادة القانون مصدقاً في المدة المعينة في الفقرة الثالثة من هذه المادة يعتبر نافذ المفعول وبحكم المصدق.
فاذا لم تحصل اكثرية الثلثين فلا يجوز اعادة النظر فيه خلال تلك الدورة على انه يمكن لمجلس الامة ان يعيد النظر في المشروع المذكور في الدورة العادية التالية.
المادة 93:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 94:
1- عندما يكون مجلس الامة غير منعقد او منحلا يحق لمجلس الوزراء بموافقة الملك ان يضع قوانين مؤقتة في الامور التي تستوجب اتخاذ تدابير ضرورية لا تحتمل التأخير او تستدعي صرف نفقات مستعجلة غير قابلة للتأجيل ويكون لهذه القوانين المؤقتة التي يجب ان لا تخالف احكام هذا الدستور قوة القانون على ان تعرض على المجلس في اول اجتماع يعقده وللمجلس ان يقر هذه القوانين او يعدلها.
اما اذا رفضها فيجب على مجلس الوزراء بموافقة الملك ان يعلن بطلانها فورا ومن تاريخ ذلك الاعلان يزول مفعولها على ان لا يؤثر ذلك في العقود والحقوق المكتسبة.
2-يسري مفعول القوانين المؤقتة بالصورة التي يسري فيها مفعول القوانين بمقتضى حكم الفقرة الثانية من المادة (93 (من الدستور.
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 94:
1- عندما يكون مجلس الأمة غير منعقد او منحلاً يحق لمجلس الوزراء بموافقة الملك ان يضع قوانين مؤقتة لمواجهة الطوارئ الآتي بيانها:
1- الكوارث العامة.
2- حالة الحرب والطوارئ.
ج- الحاجة إلى نفقات مستعجلة لا تتحمل التأجيل.
ويكون لهذه القوانين المؤقتة التي يجب ان لا تخالف احكام الدستور قوة القانون على ان تعرض على المجلس في اول اجتماع يعقده فاذا لم يقرها وجب على مجلس الوزراء بموافقة الملك ان يعلن بطلان نفاذها فوراً ومن تاريخ ذلك الاعلان يزول ما كان لها من قوة القانون على ان لا يؤثر ذلك في العقود والحقوق المكتسبة.
2- يسري مفعول القوانين المؤقتة بالصورة التي يسري فيها مفعول القوانين بمقتضى حكم المادة (93) من هذا الدستور.
المادة 95:
1- يجوز لعشرة او اكثر من اعضاء اي من مجلسي الأعيان والنواب ان يقترحوا القوانين ويحال كل اقتراح على اللجنة المختصة في المجلس لإبداء الرأي فاذا رأى المجلس قبول الاقتراح احاله على الحكومة لوضعه في صيغة مشروع قانون وتقديمه للمجلس في الدورة نفسها او في الدورة التي تليها.
2- كل اقتراح بقانون تقدم به اعضاء اي من مجلسي الأعيان والنواب وفق الفقرة السابقة ورفضه المجلس لا يجوز تقديمه في الدورة نفسها.
المادة 95:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 96:
لكل عضو من اعضاء مجلسي الأعيان والنواب ان يوجه إلى الوزراء اسئلة واستجوابات حول اي امر من الامور العامة وفاقاً لما هو منصوص عليه في النظام الداخلي للمجلس الذي ينتمي اليه ذلك العضو، ولا يناقش استجواب ما قبل وفي ثمانية ايام على وصوله إلى الوزير الا اذا كانت الحالة مستعجلة ووافق الوزير على تقصير المدة المذكورة.
المادة 96:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.

الفصل السابع
السلطة القضائية
المادة 97:
القضاة مستقلون لا سلطان عليهم في قضائهم لغير القانون.
المادة 97:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 98:
يعين قضاة المحاكم النظامية والشرعية ويعزلون بارادة ملكية وفق احكام القوانين.
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 98:
1- يعين قضاة المحاكم النظامية والشرعية ويعزلون بارادة ملكية وفق احكام القوانين.
2- ينشأ بقانون مجلس قضائي يتولى الشؤون المتعلقة بالمحاكم النظامية وله وحده حق تعيين القضاة النظاميين.

المادة 99:
المحاكم ثلاثة انواع:
1- المحاكم النظامية.
2- المحاكم الدينية.
3- المحاكم الخاصة.
المادة 99:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 100:
تعين انواع المحاكم ودرجاتها واقسامها واختصاصاتها وكيفية ادارتها بقانون خاص على ان ينص هذا القانون على انشاء محكمة عدل عليا.
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 100:
تعين انواع المحاكم ودرجاتها واقسامها واختصاصاتها وكيفية ادارتها بقانون خاص على ان ينص هذا القانون على انشاء محكمة عدل عليا يتضمن قانونها ان يكون القضاء الاداري على درجتين.
المادة 101:
1- المحاكم المفتوحة للجميع ومصونة من التدخل في شؤونها.
2- جلسات المحاكم علنية الا اذا رأت المحكمة ان تكون سرية مراعاة للنظام العام او محافظة على الآداب.
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 101:
1- المحاكم مفتوحة للجميع ومصونة من التدخل في شؤونها.
2- لا يجوز محاكمة أي شخص مدني في قضية جزائية لا يكون جميع قضاتها مدنيين ويستثنى من ذلك جرائم الخيانة العظمى والتجسس والارهاب.
3- جلسات المحاكم علنية الا اذا قررت المحكمة جعلها سرية مراعاة للنظام العام او محافظة على الآداب وفي جميع الاحوال يكون النطق بالحكم في جلسة علنية.
4- المتهم بريء حتى تثبت ادانته.
المادة 102:
تمارس المحاكم النظامية في المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية حق القضاء على جميع الاشخاص في جميع المواد المدنية والجزائية بما فيها الدعاوى التي تقيمها الحكومة او تقام عليها باستثناء المواد التي قد يفوض فيها حق القضاء إلى محاكم دينية او محاكم خاصة بموجب احكام هذا الدستور او أي تشريع آخر نافذ المفعول.
المادة 102:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي
المادة 103:
1- تمارس المحاكم النظامية اختصاصاتها في القضاء الحقوقي والجزائي وفق احكام القوانين النافذة المفعول في المملكة على انه في مسائل الاحوال الشخصية للأجانب او في الامور الحقوقية والتجارية التي قضت العادة في العرف الدولي بتطبيق قانون بلاد اخرى بشأنها ينفذ ذلك القانون بالكيفية التي ينص عليها القانون.
2- مسائل الاحوال الشخصية هي المسائل التي يعينها القانون وتدخل بموجبه في اختصاص المحاكم الشرعية وحدها عندما يكون الفرقاء مسلمين.
المادة 103:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي
المادة 104:
تقسم المحاكم الدينية الى:
1- المحاكم الشرعية
2- مجالس الطوائف الدينية الاخرى.
المادة 104:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي
المادة 105:
للمحاكم الشرعية وحدها حق القضاء وفق قوانينها الخاصة في الامور الآتية:
1- مسائل الاحوال الشخصية للمسلمين.
2- قضايا الدية اذا كان الفريقان كلاهما مسلمين او كان احدهما غير مسلم ورضي الفريقان ان يكون حق القضاء في ذلك للمحاكم الشرعية.
3- الامور المختصة بالاوقاف الاسلامية.
المادة 105
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي
المادة 106:
تطبق المحاكم الشرعية في قضائها احكام الشرع الشريف.
المادة 106:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي
المادة 107:
تعين بقانون خاص كيفية تنظيم امور الاوقاف الاسلامية وادارة شؤونها المالية وغير ذلك.
المادة 107:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي
المادة 108:
مجالس الطوائف الدينية هي مجالس الطوائف الدينية غير المسلمة التي اعترفت او تعترف الحكومة بأنها مؤسسة في المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية.
المادة 108:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي
المادة 109:
1- تتألف مجالس الطوائف الدينية وفاقاً لاحكام القوانين التي تصدر خاصة بها وتحدد في هذه القوانين اختصاصات المجالس المذكورة بشأن مسائل الاحوال الشخصية والاوقاف المنشأة لمصلحة الطائفة ذات العلاقة. اما مسائل الاحوال الشخصية لهذه الطائفة فهي مسائل الاحوال الشخصية للمسلمين الداخلة في اختصاص المحاكم الشرعية.
2- تعين في القوانين المذكورة الاصول التي يجب ان تتبعها مجالس الطوائف الدينية
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 109:
1- تتألف مجالس الطوائف الدينية وفاقاً لاحكام القوانين التي تصدر خاصة بها وتحدد في هذه القوانين اختصاصات المجالس المذكورة بشأن مسائل الاحوال الشخصية والاوقاف المنشأة لمصلحة الطائفة ذات العلاقة، اما مسائل الاحوال الشخصية لهذه الطائفة فهي مسائل الاحوال الشخصية للمسلمين الداخلة في اختصاص المحاكم الشرعية.
2- تعين في القوانين المذكورة الاصول التي يجب ان تتبعها مجالس الطوائف الدينية في المحاكمة امامها وشروط تعيين قضاتها.

المادة 110:
تمارس المحاكم المختصة اختصاصها في القضاء وفاقاً لاحكام القوانين الخاصة بها.
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 110:
1- تمارس المحاكم الخاصة اختصاصها في القضاء وفاقاً لاحكام القوانين الخاصة بها.
2- تشكل بقانون محكمة امن دولة يقتصر اختصاصها على جرائم الخيانة العظمى والتجسس والارهاب.

الفصل الثامن
الشؤون المالية

المادة 111
لا تفرض ضريبة او رسم الا بقانون ولا تدخل في بابهما انواع الأجور التي تتقاضاها الخزانة المالية مقابل ما تقوم به دوائر الحكومة من الخدمات للأفراد او مقابل انتفاعهم بأملاك الدولة وعلى الحكومة ان تأخذ في فرض الضرائب بمبدأ التكليف التصاعدي مع تحقيق المساواة والعدالة الاجتماعية وان لا تتجاوز مقدرة المكلفين على الاداء وحاجة الدولة إلى المال.
المادة 111:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 112:
1- يقدم مشروع قانون الموازنة العامة إلى مجلس الامة قبل ابتداء السنة المالية بشهر واحد على الاقل للنظر فيه وفق احكام الدستور.
2- يقترع على الموازنة العامة فصلاً فصلاً.
3- لا يجوز نقل اي مبلغ في قسم النفقات من الموازنة العامة من فصل إلى آخر الا بقانون.
4- لمجلس الامة عند المناقشة في مشروع قانون الموازنة العامة او في القوانين المؤقتة المتعلقة بها ان ينقص من النفقات في الفصول بحسب ما يراه موافقاً للمصلحة العامة وليس له ان يزيد في تلك النفقات لا بطريقة التعديل ولا بطريقة الاقتراع المقدم على حدة على انه يجوز بعد انتهاء المناقشة ان يقترح وضع قوانين لاحداث نفقات جديدة.
5- لا يقبل اثناء المناقشة في الموازنة العامة اي اقتراح يقدم لالغاء ضريبة موجودة او فرض ضريبة جديدة او تعديل الضرائب المقررة بزيادة او نقصان يتناول ما اقرته القوانين المالية النافذة المفعول ولا يقبل اي اقتراح بتعديل النفقات او الواردات المربوطة بعقود.
6- يصدق على واردات الدولة ونفقاتها المقدرة لكل سنة مالية بقانون الموازنة العامة على انه يجوز ان ينص القانون المذكور على تخصيص مبالغ معينة لاكثر من سنة واحدة.

المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 112:
1- يقدم مشروع قانون الموازنة العامة وموازنات المؤسسة المستقلة إلى مجلس الامة قبل ابتداء السنة المالية بشهر واحد على الاقل للنظر فيه وفق احكام الدستور.
2- يقترع على الموازنة العامة فصلاً فصلاً.
3- لا يجوز نقل أي مبلغ في قسم النفقات من الموازنة العامة من فصل إلى آخر الا بقانون.
4- لمجلس الامة عند المناقشة في مشروع قانون الموازنة العامة او في القوانين المؤقتة المتعلقة بها ان ينقص من النفقات في الفصول بحسب ما يراه موافقاً للمصلحة العامة وليس له ان يزيد في تلك النفقات لا بطريقة التعديل ولا بطريقة الاقتراح المقدم على حدة على انه يجوز بعد انتهاء المناقشة ان يقترح وضع قوانين لاحداث نفقات جديدة.
5- لا يقبل اثناء الموافقة في الموازنة العامة أي اقتراح يقدم لالغاء ضريبة جديدة او تعديل الضرائب المقررة بزيادة او نقصان يتناول ما اقرته القوانين المالية النافذة المفعول ولا يقبل أي اقتراح بتعديل النفقات او الورادات المربوطة بعقود.
6- يصدق على واردات الدولة ونفقاتها المقدرة للك سنة مالية بقانون الموازنة العامة على انه يجوز ان ينص القانون المذكور على تخصيص مبالغ معينة لأكثر من سنة واحدة.
المادة 113:
اذا لم يتيسر اقرار الموازنة العامة قبل ابتداء السنة المالية الجديدة يستمر الانفاق باعتمادات شهرية بنسبة 1/ 12 لكل شهر من موازنة السنة السابقة.
المادة 113
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي
المادة 114
لمجلس الوزراء بموافقة الملك ان يضع انظمة من اجل مراقبة تخصيص وانفاق الاموال العامة وتنظيم مستودعات الحكومة.
المادة 114:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي
المادة 115:
جميع ما يقبض من الضرائب وغيرها من واردات الدولة يجب ان يؤدي إلى الخزانة المالية وان يدخل ضمن موازنة الدولة ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك ولا يخصص اي جزء من اموال الخزانة العامة ولا ينفق لاي غرض مهما كان نوعه الا بقانون.
المادة 115:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي
المادة 116:
تدفع مخصصات الملك من الدخل العام وتعين في قانون الموازنة العامة.
المادة 116:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي
المادة 117:
كل امتياز يعطى لمنح أي حق يتعلق باستثمار المناجم او المعادن او المرافق العامة يجب ان يصدق عليه القانون.
المادة 117:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي
المادة 118:
لا يجوز اعفاء احد من تأدية الضرائب والرسوم في غير الاحوال المبينة في القانون.
المادة 118:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي
المادة كما وردت في الدستور الحالي
المادة 119
يشكل بقانون ديوان المحاسبة لمراقبة ايراد الدولة ونفقاتها وطرق صرفها:-
1. يقدم ديوان المحاسبة الى مجلس النواب تقريرا عاما يتضمن اراءه وملحوظاته وبيان المخالفات المرتكبة والمسؤولية المترتبة عليها وذلك في بدء كل دورة عادية او كلما طلب مجلس النواب منه ذلك.
2. ينص القانون على حصانة رئيس ديوان المحاسبة.
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 119
يشكل بقانون ديوان المحاسبة لمراقبة ايراد الدولة ونفقاتها وطرق صرفها:-
1. يقدم ديوان المحاسبة الى مجلس الأعيان النواب تقريرا عاما يتضمن اراءه وملحوظاته وبيان المخالفات المرتكبة والمسؤولية المترتبة عليها وذلك في بدء كل دورة عادية او كلما طلب احد المجلسين منه ذلك.
2. ينص القانون على حصانة رئيس ديوان المحاسبة.

الفصل التاسع
مواد عامة

المادة 120:
التقسيمات الادارية في المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية وتشكيلات دوائر الحكومة ودرجاتها واسمائها ومنهاج ادارتها وكيفية تعيين الموظفين وعزلهم والاشراف عليهم وحدود صلاحياتهم واختصاصاتهم تعين بأنظمة يصدرها مجلس الوزراء بموافقة الملك.
الفصل الثامن: مواد عامة
المادة 120:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي
المادة 121:
الشؤون البلدية والمجالس المحلية تديرها مجالس بلدية او محلية وفاقاً لقوانين خاصة.
المادة 121:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي
المادة 122:
للمجلس العالي المنصوص عليه في المادة (57) حق تفسير احكام الدستور اذا طلب اليه ذلك بقرار صادر عن مجلس الوزراء او بقرار يتخذه احد مجلسي الامة بالاكثرية المطلقة ويكون نافذ المفعول بعد نشره في الجريدة الرسمية.
المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور
المادة 122:
1- يؤلف مجلس عال من رئيس مجلس الأعيان رئيساً ومن ثمانية اعضاء، ثلاثة منهم يعينهم رئيس مجلس الأعيان من اعضائه بالاقتراع، وخمسة من قضاة اعلى محكمة نظامية بترتيب الاقدمية وعند الضرورة يكمل العدد من رؤساء المحاكم التي تليها بترتيب الاقدمية ايضاً.
2- للمجلس العالي حق تفسير احكام الدستور اذا طلب اليه ذلك بقرار صادر عن مجلس الوزراء او بقرار يتخذه احد مجلسي الامة بالاكثرية المطلقة ويكون نافذ المفعول بعد نشره في الجريدة الرسمية.
3- تعتبر المادة (122) من هذا الدستور لاغية حكماً حال وضع قانون المحكمة الدستورية موضع التنفيذ.
المادة 123:
1- للديوان الخاص حق تفسير نص أي قانون لم تكن المحاكم قد فسرته اذا طلب اليه ذلك رئيس الوزراء.
2- يؤلف الديوان الخاص من رئيس اعلى محكمة نظامية رئيساً وعضوية اثنين من قضاتها وأحد كبار موظفي الادارة يعينه مجلس الوزراء يضاف اليهم عضو من كبار موظفي الوزارة ذات العلاقة بالتفسير المطلوب ينتدبه الوزير.
1- يصدر الديوان الخاص قرارته بالاغلبية.
2- يكون للقرارات التي يصدرها الديوان الخاص وتنشر في الجريدة الرسمية مفعول القانون.
3- جميع المسائل الاخرى المتعلقة بتفسير القوانين تقررها المحاكم عند وقوعها بالصورة الاعتيادية.
المادة 123:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 124
اذا حدث ما يستدعي الدفاع عن الوطن في حالة وقوع طوارئ فيصدر قانون باسم قانون الدفاع تعطى بموجبه الصلاحية إلى الشخص الذي يعينه القانون لاتخاذ التدابير والاجراءات الضرورية بما في ذلك صلاحية وقف قوانين الدولة العادية لتأمين الدفاع عن الوطن ويكون قانون الدفاع نافذ المفعول عندما يعلن عن ذلك بارادة ملكية تصدر بناء على قرار من مجلس الوزراء.
المادة 124:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 125:
1- في حالة حدوث طوارئ خطيرة يعتبر معها ان التدابير والاجراءات بمقتضى المادة السابقة من هذا الدستور غير كافية للدفاع عن المملكة فللملك بناء على قرار مجلس الوزراء ان يعلن بارادة ملكية الاحكام العرفية في جميع انحاء المملكة او في اي جزء منها.
2- عند اعلان الاحكام العرفية للملك ان يصدر بمقتضى ارادة ملكية اية تعليمات قد تقضى الضرورة بها لاغراض الدفاع عن المملكة بقطع النظر عن احكام اي قانون معمول به ويظل جميع الاشخاص القائمين بتنفيذ تلك التعليمات عرضه للمسؤولية القانونية التي تترتب على اعمالهم ازاء احكام القوانين إلى ان يعفوا من تلك المسؤولية بقانون خاص يوضع لهذه الغاية.
المادة 125:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 126:
1- تطبق الاصول المبينة في هذا الدستور بشأن مشاريع القوانين على أي مشروع لتعديل هذا الدستور ويشترط لاقرار التعديل ان تجيزه بأكثرية الثلثين من اعضاء كل من مجلسي الأعيان والنواب وفي حالة اجتماع المجلسين وفاقاً للمادة (92) من هذا الدستور يشترط لاقرار التعديل ان تجيزه اكثرية الثلثين من الاعضاء الذين يتألف منهم كل مجلس وفي كلتا الحالتين لا يعتبر نافذ المفعول ما لم يصدق عليه الملك.
2- لا يجوز ادخال أي تعديل على الدستور مدة قيام الوصاية بشأن حقوق الملك ووراثته.
المادة 126:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 127:
تنحصر مهمة الجيش في الدفاع عن الوطن وسلامته:
1- يبين بقانون طريقة التجنيد ونظام الجيش وما لرجاله من الحقوق والواجبات.
2- يبين بقانون نظام هيئات الشرطة والدرك وما لهما من اختصاص.
المادة 127:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
الفصل التاسع: نفاذ القوانين والالغاءات:

المادة 128

ان جميع القوانين والانظمة وسائر الاعمال التشريعية المعمول بها في المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية عند نفاذ هذا الدستور تبقى نافذة المفعول الى ان تلغى او تعدل بتشريع يصدر بمقتضاه .

المادة كما وردت في الصيغة المقترحة من اللجنة الملكية لتعديل الدستور

المادة 128:
1- لا يجوز ان تنال القوانين التي تصدر بموجب هذا الدستور لتنظيم الحقوق والحريات من جوهر هذه الحقوق او تمس اساسياتها.
2- ان جميع القوانين والانظمة وسائر الاعمال التشريعية المعمول بها في المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية عند نفاذ هذا الدستور تبقى نافذة إلى ان تلغى او تعدل بتشريع يصدر بمقتضاه.
المادة 129:
1- يلغى الدستور الاردني الصادر بتاريخ 7 كانون الاول سنة 1946 مع ما طرأ عليه من تعديلات.
2- يلغى مرسوم دستور فلسطين لسنة 1922 مع ما طرأ عليه من تعديلات.
3- لا يؤثر الالغاء المنصوص عليه في الفقرتين السابقتين على قانونية اي قانون او نظام صدر بموجبهما او اي شيء عمل بمقتضاهما قبل نفاذ احكام هذا الدستور.
المادة 129:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 130:
يعمل بأحكام هذا الدستور من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية.
المادة 130:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.
المادة 131:
هيئة الوزارة مكلفة بتنفيذ احكام هذا الدستور.
المادة 131:
تبقى كما هي في الدستور الحالي.

الجوهرة 
المصدر*

----------


## &روان&

شكرا وسادة على نقلك للموضوع
وان شاء الله  تتحسن اوضاع الاردن بالتعديلات الجديدة
وتكون افضل

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو هالايدين يا وسادة .. 

يعني بهيك فهمنا شوية مواد في الدستور  :SnipeR (37): 

تقبلي مروري  :Smile:

----------

